# Bristlenose catfish with white fin tips



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello,
I have 4 juvinile Bristlenose catfish/Pleco? that have brown bodies and whitish spots and white tipped fins.










Can anyone give me a species/latin name and or L# name?

Thanks for your help


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think there is a way to tell L# for the commonly find bristlenose. Most are simply name them silvertipped bristlenose pleco.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you Cahrles,
that gives me a starting point
Cheers


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi folks,
I think I found the right L number:
L-059, White seam pleco
or White Seam Ancistrus


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey i've got the same pleco's and when I bought them they were labelled L-059 as well. Well known as the silver tipped BNP. Great fish, i've got 5


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I've had mine about a month now they are great fun to watch.
Always active busy scouring the the bottom for algae and other morsels.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the picture above is definately not L-059.
but rather a silvertip BN pleco.
L-059 as shown on planet catfish is way differant.
Ancistrus hoplogenys • Loricariidae • Cat-eLog • PlanetCatfish


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The fish you guys have are likely Ancistrus cf. cirrhous. For them to be L059, they would have to have been collected from Brazil or known to be purebred offspring of such fish. A. cf. cirrhous is the common Bristlenose that has been bred domestically for quite some time and is likely what any readily available bnp is.

Ancistrus cf. cirrhosus • Loricariidae • Cat-eLog • PlanetCatfish


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agreed with Gary on the one you have...


----------

